# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  How to become a Network Marketing Professional

## Carnell54

This is a review of the MLM book " How to become a Network Marketing Professional by Eric Worre." 

Review by Casmire Okafor

"While most people never heard of him before, I would think this guy is becoming very popular

But who is Eric Worre?

He is a guy who has been doing MLM for
more than 25 years. He has built networks
in more than sixty countries, and he has
his own network marketing company. He
became a multi-millionaire from direct
sales MLM. I would say that qualifies him
to give advice.

Who is this book for?
Well, this book has something in it for
everyone  from newbies right up to
seasoned professionals. A number of
experienced network marketers who read
his book Go Pro  7 Steps to Becoming a
Network Marketing Professional, have
stated that they learnt a lot of new things
from it.

It seems this book was written to be a
complete MLM recruitment manual. While
it was written along the lines of
traditional, face-to-face prospecting, this
doesnt mean that you cannot apply his
techniques to online programs. In fact, a
number of innovative MLMers have in the
past chosen to take their marketing and
prospecting offline.

It literally contains everything you need to
know about prospecting, recruiting, and
growing your Multi-level business. In fact,
the book Go Pro  7 Steps to Becoming a
Network Marketing Professional is
available to buy in bulk (paperback) for
serious team builders who want to help
their downlines get up to speed.

When I first saw that, I thought the guy
was ridiculous  but now that I have read
it, I would say that, depending on which
business you are in, and depending on
what kind of money you are already
making, it might be a good idea to
consider.

What is this Go Pro  7 Steps to
Becoming a Network Marketing
Professional book about?

The seven steps are as follows:
1. How to find prospects, and how to talk
to them  face to face, or on the phone.
2. How to invite people to a presentation
for your opportunity, and how to persuade
them to attend.
3. How to present your products to your
prospects, and get your point across.
4. How to follow up and close as many
prospects as possible.
5. How to turn your prospects into
customer and/or distributors.
6. How to get them started the right way,
so they can be as successful as you are.
7. How to promote large network
marketing events  and use this to become
a big player in the industry.

So what do I think of it?
I think you should get a copy of the Go Pro  7 Steps to Becoming a Network Marketing Professional. Seriously it is probably one of the best all-round MLM books on prospecting, recruiting out there."

You can get the copy of the book here https://www.stuff4sale.co.za/Browse?...%20to%20become

----------


## HR Solutions

LOL ..... Why would you think that people here need to know how to become a MLM professional ?  Im sure that you have read other posts on MLM since joining in April and seen that there are SO many other mlm "professional" people here that all try to instill their MLM method on the members of the forum ?  If you haven't, then that is really unprofessional from your side ....... but Im sure its just a simple error on your part.  I don't know now which "professional" to believe in the MLM business - there are jus SO many of them  :Wink:

----------


## Carnell54

Hi guys

I just wanted to share a review of the MLM book that's all. Some might make use of it or not. I'm not even familiar with the MLM industry myself, hence the reason i'm here.  :Smile:

----------


## HR Solutions

Search the forum you will find plenty on it ....... most of it not good

----------


## Dave A

Who is Casmire Okafor?

----------


## Carnell54

He is a Network Marketer based in Nigeria

----------


## HR Solutions

Lol .....Nigeria .....

----------


## Dave A

So you use his work, don't credit him with a link, but go to the trouble of punting a link that sells the book.

That doesn't seem a bit off to you?

----------


## adrianh

> He is a Network Marketer based in Nigeria


wha ha ha ha...and his cousin is an astronaut in the Nigerian navy!

----------


## Carnell54

http://casmireokafor.com/about-casmire/

----------


## Dave A

With all due respect, Carnell - that doesn't solve the problem.

Initially you infringed Casmire's copyright rights.
You've already indicated you have no personal knowledge of the subject, so you can't speak to it yourself.

So what exactly is your interest in raising the subject here at all?
Just what is in it for you?

----------


## HR Solutions

She is just not answering the question .....

----------


## Carnell54

Hi, If I may ask in what way have I infringed Casmire's copyright rights? I just credited his work when I posted his review. I just mistakenly left out his link which I shared with you. Oh by the way to answer your other question...I have nothing to gain from my post. I just wanted to contribute to the MLM community. So can someone tell me what exactly I did wrong?

----------


## Carnell54

Oh Dave, I'm not familiar with the MLM industry but i'm very keen to know more about it. I'm busy reading the book which is the subject of this topic. I'm hoping this community is about sharing knowledge concerning the MLM industry.

----------


## Dave A

> Hi, If I may ask in what way have I infringed Casmire's copyright rights?


You will note (highlighted below) that Casmire has a copyright notice on his website that reserves *all* his rights (of copyright).



Do you have written permission from him to reproduce his content?

And I still have a niggling question mark around your purpose given the narrow scope of your interests demonstrated here so far...

...but at least you're responsive  :Thumbup: 

Time will give the real answer on that front, I guess.

----------


## Carnell54

I credited him with a link, does that constitute copyright infridgement? I never claimed his work as my own at all. I even wrote his name as the reviewer in the beginning. I don't know can someone please help me on this issue, i'm lost. I never meant any harm. I'm not even gaining anything...

----------


## Dave A

> I credited him with a link, does that constitute copyright infridgement?


That's normally fine as long as you are only using excerpts as supporting references in your own work.

----------


## HR Solutions

You see the problem I have with MLM is the fact that SO many people have come on this forum and from the very first post, such as your self promote and write a long speech about MLM and what it can do for you and push it down your throat without even doing a bit of research first on the forum and seen that this has been done over and over and over again.  They then get all hot under the collar when people are not interested and dare to tell them.  They get so defensive as if they have the solution to saving the world and if you don't listen you are the dumbass that knows nothing.




> I'm not familiar with the MLM industry but i'm very keen to know more about it.


Following on to that you then say that you are not familiar with the industry ....... then why may I ask do you post that crap on your first post - why don't you simply just say that you are not familiar and go onto an existing thread and ask more questions ? You first post is certainly not of someone who is trying to find out more but more of someone trying to push MLM down our throats again.  Please credit us with a few more brains than you think we have ......

If you are not familiar with MLM how can you advise this ?




> I think you should get a copy of the Go Pro – 7 Steps to Becoming a Network Marketing Professional


Its like me saying that you should take your whole engine out of you car to change your spark plugs !!!

----------


## Carnell54

Hi Dave, thanks I understand you. Hi HR, I think you are blowing things out of proportion. I repeat, no where in my first post have I claimed to be an expert in this industry. The review I shared is that of Casmire Okafor who is an expert in this industry. You can read more about him from the link I shared. The statement "I think you should get a copy of the Go Pro – 7 Steps to Becoming a Network Marketing Professional" is an excerpt from the review. Basically the reviewer who is an expert in this industry is the one who is advising you to get the book.

----------


## HR Solutions

Im not blowing anything out of proportion - I am merely expressing my opinion and view on another MLM scheme. I also have NO interest in getting any go pro 7 at all and neither do I ever open any links.  I do strongly recommend that you perhaps get whatever it is that you say he says you must get.

Please answer this :

Why have you not read any of the threads relating to MLM on this forum ?

----------


## Carnell54

I have read some of them. I'm keen to learn more.

----------


## HR Solutions

> I have read some of them. I'm keen to learn more.



So then you have seen the scams ?

----------


## Carnell54

I have read some of them

----------


## HR Solutions

Great ...... Now we all understand each other

----------

